# buffing attempt yeo!



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

my mates clio with egg on the roof, bit messy with scores too. just used the silverline buffer, some random orange pad for 6quid and farecla g10. im only new ot the buff, so what you think?

pete


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

??? can't see the egg mark but the final shot looks good


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

i know, the camera couldnt pick them up for some reason. but managed the scores with the light


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

:buffer: YEO


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Final pics look good. That was done by hand?

Was there a lot of elbow grease required?


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

no mate, silverline buff on some random pad and a gmop polishing foam


----------

